# pick a fabric



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

doing the guts in my linc and im torn between suede and ostrich


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

suede for comofort ostch for looks, all depends if u plan to ride it much.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

i take it out from time to time..not an everyday driver by any means..Ive heard that suede braks down after a while and looks bad???I really like the look of the dark green ostrich inserts..the rest will be grey leather


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

im positive the suede will wear faster than the ostch. my 64 had velour and it wore out pretty quick within a year began to sag and fade a bit as a daily..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 10 2009, 08:09 PM~15940395
> *doing the guts in my linc and im torn between suede and ostrich
> *


I said do suede but if your going to do ostich...... use the real deal. I priced a hide and it was 400


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I always loved this ride.
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=30143143

Here's the interior
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...8893&i=30143156


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

ostrich will be played out faster keep it simple and timeless so next year your not redoing it again plus ostrich just looks good in small areas and suede does not last with normal use


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 15 2009, 11:17 PM~15995398
> *I always loved this ride.
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=30143143
> 
> ...


is that suede or??hard to see in pics


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Dec 16 2009, 09:00 AM~15997481
> *ostrich will be played out faster keep it simple and timeless so next year your not redoing it again plus ostrich just looks good in small areas and suede does not last with normal use
> *


yeah i would only be doin the inserts,door pulls and rear dash in the ostrich,the rest will be grey leather  i love the suede but to many people have said that it dont last...I never roll a car for more than one year anyway..i usually sell the ride at the end of each summer so i can swoop a new proj for the winter!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 16 2009, 06:53 PM~16000909
> *is that suede or??hard to see in pics
> *


grey lincoln leather with black suede.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 16 2009, 02:56 PM~16000930
> *yeah i would only be doin the inserts,door pulls and rear dash in the ostrich,the rest will be grey leather   i love the suede but to many people have said that it dont last...I never roll a car for more than one year anyway..i usually sell the ride at the end of each summer so i can swoop a new proj for the winter!!
> *


if its just inserts either one will look tight and the suede will last longer too i do the same buy and sell and i always try to think what would a customer like and go with it also nothing too crazy so you have trouble selling it simple is always better


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 16 2009, 06:30 PM~16001871
> *grey lincoln leather with black suede.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

nobody gots no love for the ostrich inserts?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

goin all show with that lincoln, youd better pick up another daily


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

if ur going to use the suede spend the money on the good stuff, cheap suede will fade an wear very quickly. my buddy spent the money on the good stuff 3 years ago an still looks new


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 19 2009, 01:03 PM~16029657
> *if ur going to use the suede spend the money on the good stuff, cheap suede will fade an wear very quickly. my buddy spent the money on the good stuff 3 years ago an still looks new
> *


yeah either way i go wether it be suede or ostrich it will be the genuine material...i hate fake shit...it doesnt last,fades out quicker than shit and ya get what ya pay for..I been lokin at genuine and microsuedes..thwe micro suede actually has alot better properties than the traditional suedes..much softer and very resilient!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 19 2009, 11:00 AM~16028898
> *goin all show with that lincoln, youd better pick up another daily
> *


naw i got too many cars already...got my f250 for my daily and transportin my lo-lows to shows :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i hear that, keep up the good work, wish youd post some more pix of that 63 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 20 2009, 11:36 AM~16037658
> *i hear that, keep up the good work, wish youd post some more pix of that 63 :biggrin:
> *


you can go to my build thread to see pics...the 63 is on hold right now...too many other things/cars goin on


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

well its in the upholstery shop now...doin all suede inserts,suede headliner,package tray,door pulls and both center consoles..also gren carpet to match the green suede!!!will post pics when shes done!!!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 21 2009, 06:37 PM~16051337
> *well its in the upholstery shop now...doin all suede inserts,suede headliner,package tray,door pulls and both center consoles..also gren carpet to match the green suede!!!will post pics when shes done!!!
> *


whos doin interior


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

checked in today and its comin along smoothly...will be done soon!!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

just got it started so ill post more pics as she progresses..should be done by mon or tues


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

wow top secret info on whos doin the interior huh, i was just asking cause im going to need to get my seats redone


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

no its not secret,my freinds doin all the interior,i can set you up with him after mines done if ya like..hes expensive but its top notch work and its ALWAYS done right the first time.runnin about 2500 for my interior job but hes also using all top grade materials that will last instead of cheap stuff thats half the price and half the quality..


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

that sounds like a really good price especially using the good suede, cant wait to see how it comes out


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

heres some updated pics...job is takin a lil longer but turnin out really nice!!



























more pics tommorow,should be almost done


----------



## jsorenson81 (Apr 30, 2008)

SHE'S GONNA LOOK BADASS HOMIE WHEN SHE DONE LOOKING GOOD SO FAR.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jsorenson81_@Dec 30 2009, 05:38 PM~16137041
> *SHE'S GONNA LOOK BADASS HOMIE WHEN SHE DONE LOOKING GOOD SO FAR.
> *


thanks man shes comin along nice....the carpet is absolutely sick...hard to tell in the dark cell phone pics but its comin out real nice!!!should be done maybe by fri but if not then monday!!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i love that insert look badass


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks man the pics do it no justice!!!the green carpet matches it perfect!!


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Dec 30 2009, 04:28 PM~16136974
> *heres some updated pics...job is takin a lil longer but turnin out really nice!!
> 
> 
> ...


carpet and inserts look badass,like the shade


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

well heres a few more pics...almost done now!!!













































jus the lower door panels left to do now!!!!!!


----------



## jsorenson81 (Apr 30, 2008)

LOOKS BAD ASS BIG HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks homie!!!now its time to start on the chrome undies!!!!not goin all out on theis one but a lil chrome never hurt nobody :biggrin:


----------



## jsorenson81 (Apr 30, 2008)

HELL YEAH HOMIE NASTY TOWN GONNA BE SWEET MAN


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

you gonna do the a arms and tie tod linkage


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 6 2010, 04:25 PM~16205294
> *you gonna do the a arms and tie tod linkage
> *


yeah..i already got the tie rods and sleeves done.prob jus gonna do the uppers and lowers and prob the center link..no rear axle this time...was too hard to keep clean and took to long to get done


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

well the cars done and finally at home..will post some pics when its more light outside and the car is clean :biggrin: turned out absolutely beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

well shes done now!!!heres the final pics of the finished product


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

VERY NICE BETTER OFF ITH THE SUEDE LOOK'S GOOD


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

you having that guy from cal do it the one that comes up once a month


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

na..my friend greg monroy did it..hes about the only guy I ever use..hes on r.r highway


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I like the pin striping accents through the interior. Sets it off nicely! The cross laced Z's look surprisingly nice on the newer TC too! Good choice!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 8 2010, 12:33 PM~16226156
> *I like the pin striping accents through the interior. Sets it off nicely! The cross laced Z's look surprisingly nice on the newer TC too! Good choice!
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

speaking of pinstripping you ever have don do any


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 8 2010, 06:03 PM~16229538
> *speaking of pinstripping you ever have don do any
> *


don tippet is prob one of the best aroumd here but charges borderline ridiculous prices.i have a guy that ive always used and he does great work at reasonable prices and he does nice leaf work too


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

heres my other linc that i had him do for me,i wanted thinner leafing but i forgot to tell him that


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

thats nice work, the only reason i ask is the wife and the painter and a bunch of other guys know don, and he mentioned to the wife he would stripe it for her. pm the name and number to your guy please :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

startin trunk next..gonna get it alll paneled and mirrored up!!


----------

